# Changing from oil/electricity to gas (heating and cooking)



## NicolaM (20 Jul 2019)

Does anyone know approximate costs for changing from oil fired central heating to gas heating and cooking? (including boiler cost).
There is mainline gas in the area and but it was never piped into the house, so it would need to be piped in from the road.
The house is semi rural.

Also, how major a job is it in terms of mess and time?

Thanks


----------



## Markove (1 Aug 2019)

NicolaM said:


> Does anyone know approximate costs for changing from oil fired central heating to gas heating and cooking? (including boiler cost).
> There is mainline gas in the area and but it was never piped into the house, so it would need to be piped in from the road.
> The house is semi rural.
> 
> ...


You would need to contact Gas Networks Ireland in order to get a new line connected to your home and a meter installed (usually outside the front door). The cost for this service , if there is already a mains supply in the area, is around 270 euro. You will then need to consult with a Registered Gas Installer (RGI) as regards the exact nature of the work involved in a conversion. The average cost of a new gas boiler is 2200 euro. Radiators may need to be replaced and you would need a new cooker. You may be eligible for a grant from SEAI.


----------



## Alkers86 (2 Aug 2019)

Markove said:


> You may be eligible for a grant from SEAI.


I'm nearly sure that all of the grants for gas have now been ceased. You need to go with a heat pump or similar now for a grant and this might work out very expensive, particularly if you don't have a very well insulated house.


----------



## Markove (2 Aug 2019)

Heat pumps are very expensive right enough - about ten thousand - and, as you say, the property needs the maximum insulation in order for it to operate at top efficiency. This could entail fitting new windows and doors and wall insulation. The big advantage of Heat Pumps is that they are maintenance free.


----------



## Markove (2 Aug 2019)

NicolaM said:


> Does anyone know approximate costs for changing from oil fired central heating to gas heating and cooking? (including boiler cost).
> There is mainline gas in the area and but it was never piped into the house, so it would need to be piped in from the road.
> The house is semi rural.
> 
> ...


Why are you considering changing from oil to gas? You may find, all things considered, sticking with your present system is the best option, perhaps having a new oil boiler installed.


----------



## jpd (3 Aug 2019)

Markove said:


> The big advantage of Heat Pumps is that they are maintenance free.


I have never heard of a mechanical system that is "maintenance free" It may be low maintenance but if it has moving parts, some maintenance will be needed at some time in the future


----------



## Branz (3 Aug 2019)

Markove said:


> Heat pumps are very expensive right enough - about ten thousand - and, as you say, the property needs the maximum insulation in order for it to operate at top efficiency. This could entail fitting new windows and doors and wall insulation. The big advantage of Heat Pumps is that they are maintenance free.


How did you arrive at 10k for a HP for the OP ?
Maximum insulation on its own is not sufficient.
A proper airtightness strategy for the house is fundamental to the proper functioning of the appropriate insulation.
Roof/ceiling and floor insulation are as critical, if not more critical than wall insulation.
New windows and doors, without the above is wasted spending
As noted, HPs are not maintenance free.


----------



## NicolaM (3 Aug 2019)

Thanks all. I am considering changing to gas because it's more cost effective than oil. The costs sound sizeable though.


----------



## Markove (3 Aug 2019)

Branz said:


> How did you arrive at 10k for a HP for the OP ?
> Maximum insulation on its own is not sufficient.
> A proper airtightness strategy for the house is fundamental to the proper functioning of the appropriate insulation.
> Roof/ceiling and floor insulation are as critical, if not more critical than wall insulation.
> ...


Because that's what they cost. Heat loss occurs mostly through walls so if you embark on an insulation programme you prioritise those. The reduction in heat loss can be dramatic. The "cladding" type tends to be more effective.


----------



## hfp (5 Aug 2019)

Markove said:


> Why are you considering changing from oil to gas? You may find, all things considered, sticking with your present system is the best option, perhaps having a new oil boiler installed.



Times have probably changed regarding the types of oil boilers that are available, but when I had gas installed it was the only option for unlimited hot water with no water cylinder and no tank in the attic. Plus no oil tank in the garden and no having to remember to get it topped up!! Just pay every month by direct debit and can forget about it.  I also love that I have drinking water in my bathroom!


----------



## Leo (6 Aug 2019)

Markove said:


> Because that's what they cost. Heat loss occurs mostly through walls so if you embark on an insulation programme you prioritise those. The reduction in heat loss can be dramatic. The "cladding" type tends to be more effective.



The recommendation is usually to apply whatever budget you have to the areas that will give you the biggest bang for your buck. Walls accounts for up to 35% of all losses, with another ~10% through doors and windows. EWI and replacement doors/ windows tend to be very expensive relative to addressing floors & ceilings, with a much longer payback period. Cold-bridging issues can also greatly impact the ability to effectively insulate externally.


----------

